# Newbie Sharing Pics of Her Friesian Sporthorse Stallion



## HorseLovinLady

He's stunning!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stevenson

very pretty . and the foal is really cute !


----------



## tinyliny

He is truly gorgeous. May I ask, what is a Fresian Sport Horse? Forgive my ignorance. is it a cross?


----------



## Lokenzo

That's correct tinyliny, he is 75% Friesian, 25% Thoroughbred.


----------



## Druydess

What a beautiful boy-- welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Very handsome fellow-& lovely foal also. You've done a great job w/raising & training him to this level. He is an outstanding individual.


----------



## LCEequestriangirl

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## 2horses

Beautiful!


----------



## IzMyWings

He is so handsome!


----------



## Hang on Fi

I wouldn't kick him out of my pasture  He's gorgeous!


----------



## Ali M

Omg he is my exact dream horse. I love him!!! Welcome!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So beautiful


----------



## Faceman

He is a very lovely horse with beautiful lines.

On a side note, I hope that girl standing on her horse in the 4th picture isn't a relative of yours...:rofl:


----------



## equiniphile

Gorgeous stallion.



Faceman said:


> He is a very lovely horse with beautiful lines.
> 
> On a side note, I hope that girl standing on her horse in the 4th picture isn't a relative of yours...:rofl:


 I think I see a vaulting surcingle ;-)


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I had the honor of working with a fresian sporthorse stallion many years ago. He was stunning, but not as lovely as yours! Welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lokenzo

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely words, he is certainly a dream come true! You spend your whole life dreaming so its amazing watching one unfold. My dressage coach believes he has what it takes to take me to FEI level, just have to hope I am good enough!

Haha! Regarding the lady standing on the horse, they are the local circus people practising before their next show


----------



## Cat

Gorgeous horse and its so nice to see when a stallion owner has their stallion out showing and proving what he can do.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ah, Friesian Sports horse, I wondered why I liked him so much:lol: Not so keen on full Fresians, I mean they are gorgeous to look at, but not for me, but I love your guy.

I also love that you are getting him out there and showing him off, I wish him and you all the best of luck in your dressage adventures. 

Do you have any video of him?


----------



## Merlot

WOW now THAT is a totally gorgeous stallion - well done you


----------



## existentialpony

I find him so absolutely stunning! What a dream! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Chiilaa

If he goes missing, he is not anywhere near my house... :hide::hide::hide:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Very handsome for sure! Welcome to the forum. ;-)


----------



## anniegirl

WOW!!!! So handsome!! and his babies are georgeous!!!


----------



## Lokenzo

Thanks all  Haha Chiilaa, I read your post thinking it would cost a lot to ship him if you did steal him but then saw you are also from Perth *runs out with padlocks for his gates!*

I took him to what was probably the biggest breed show I have ever been to with over 215 horses entered on Sunday and my special man took out Top 5 in Show!!! He was only 2 points off the Runner Up so I am VERY proud of him.

He also went Reserve Champion Ridden, unfortunately I cost him the win when I over estimated the side of the arena but never mind!


----------



## JeepnGirl

Wow.
That is a great horse. He has the conformation I could just look at all day long.

Danielle


----------



## CLaPorte432

*whistles and sings..."Im Sexy And I Know It"* :rofl:

What a handsome beast he is! *drool*drool*drool*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace

Ooh, Frisco lives around the corner from me (well, 30 minutes, but still). I've been oggling him for years, eyeing my mare, back to staring at him. I know she's not worthy to breed, but man would i take a Frisco foal in a heartbeat. Yours is lovely!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Very nice looking horse! I'm usually a bit of a hard sell with Friesian and Friesian crosses as sporthorses, but this guy is really lovely. His foal is a cutie pie too!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Thank you for knowing what a sporthorse is (if I see one more person calling a Friesen x Percheron a SPORTHORSE I am going to scream) and proving that not all Friesen X owners are loony tunes just looking to make a buck! He is absolutely GORGEOUS and definetly entitled to keep his manhood! Absolute best of luck with him, his foals are stunning as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Southern Grace said:


> Ooh, Frisco lives around the corner from me (well, 30 minutes, but still). I've been oggling him for years, eyeing my mare, back to staring at him. I know she's not worthy to breed, but man would i take a Frisco foal in a heartbeat. Yours is lovely!


Well chase his owner up for some more pics would you?


----------



## Southern Grace

Golden Horse - This is all I'm saying about Frisco
video


----------



## Golden Horse

Hubba Bubba


----------

